# Tivo Premiere and Premiere XL



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Launched last night for our American cousins:

From Engaget:



> Over three years after the original Series3 launched, TiVo's back with Series4 -- say hello to the new TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL, which will arrive in early April. The new slimmer hardware is nice, but the big news is the totally revamped HD interface built on Flash -- yes, Flash -- with all kinds of new options for discovering content from recorded, on-air, and internet sources. The new UI is only for the Series4, and TiVo's pitching the Premiere line as a single-box solution for getting content on your TV, so although there's long been support for services like Netflix and Amazon Video on Demand, it's now being pushed to the front -- content will show up in searches and be exposed on the main screen. There are also new partnerships with Pandora and FrameChannel, both of which will also come to Series3 boxes. And yes: there's finally a capacity meter. We could kiss the ground.


Article and press release


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Working link.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I presume that it's this version that Virgin intends to adopt. However, Virgin would need to enable VOD, which appears to be crippled on the Comcast version.

At least it has storage expansion via eSata.

What limits the number of simultaneous recordings with a cabled TiVo? Is it the cable supplier or the TiVo?

Having seen the video, I wonder whether the TiVo is losing its attraction for the rest of the family in that the interface is getting as sophisticated (read that as complicated) as Media Center.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

iankb said:


> I presume that it's this version that Virgin intends to adopt. However, Virgin would need to enable VOD, which appears to be crippled on the Comcast version.


VOD is Virgin's main advantage over Sky, so I think thats a given 

As for number of simultaneous channels, that's a cable box limit at the moment ( hardware tuners),
but there may not be _any _such limit with IP based system Virgin are moving to 
(only limited by local network bandwidth)


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Why not just look at http://www.tivo.com/ all the info is there from the horses mouth


----------

